# Anyone ever made Spray rails out of Starboard?



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

So been looking around to make some spray rails instead of buying those stick on stuff. Here is my idea and bare with me I have not done any test fits yet with any material.

Boat 15 ft Mitzi 
Idea is to pull the rub rail a then drill holes every 6 inchs or so in the lip and add bots through to attach the starboard. Then simply reattach the rub rail over it. That way you would see the bolt heads.
My idea would be 4-6 ft long cuts 4 inchs wide out of 1 in material. 
I would router off 1 1/2 down to half inch thick so basically I could bring it flush with the rubrail. Fit it from the inside of the lip bolt it on. Routering it down would be the toughest part i think. 
That way if they don't work I can pull them off instead of re-gel coating my boat..

Ideas??


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm surprised you're having a problem, my 17 is pretty dry. seems to have a "built in" spray rail plus the big overhang all around the hull.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd want to see pics of that project!  

Might want to think cheaper though.
Home improvement centers have UV stabilized pvc fascia trim
in varying dimensions that flex easily and will do the same thing.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I'm surprised you're having a problem, my 17 is pretty dry.  seems to have a "built in" spray rail plus the big overhang all around the hull.


Your 17 has built in spray rails, the 15 does not. It's not real bad unless it gets real choppy. I do have the overhang like you do which beats it down pretty good. A lip that protrudes down from that like a hells bay has will keep it probably 95% dry.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I'd want to see pics of that project!
> 
> Might want to think cheaper though.
> Home improvement centers have UV stabilized pvc fascia trim
> in varying dimensions that flex easily and will do the same thing.


I found it online for 120.00 bucks in black or white


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I was unaware that the 15 had a different design.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

J, That is a good idea. The ones East Cape uses look like starboard. If It were me though, I would do nothing. I think you will still get wet.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea but hell I don't see why people care about getting wet so much.., when I get a lil spray in the face it wakes me up lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

x2 shadow...the only time I REALLY care is when it is 10 degrees chasing geese


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah my Mitzi is pretty dry being that unless intake one over the bow I really don't get to wet. I can see that the rails would keep it dryer than it is. Like today west wind running the boat north the 1-2 ft chop on occasion would hit the side of the boat and spray would come over just a bit. You could see if hitting the overhang and shoot out and the little bit that stayed just wrapped up and over. The rails would prevent that for sure. 

I know I really don't mind the spray, but sometimes the passengers d, but I try to tell them to grin and take it lol. Plus it's only in th winter that I would really want them on.

It of course is all an idea and just me wanting another project here this winter during downtime on those days you really can't fish. Anyway no wet no worries me I really don't care....


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Well its about time for this project to start. I am routering the Star board this weekend. Since we will be inside due to Invest 97L lol


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I haven't made spray rails, but I've made a cav plate/lower unit hydrofoil/permatrim out of it. Worked well and has held up good for the past 2+ years. I did use a heat gun to bend the edge closest to the tunnel and routed all edges.


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

I had my Mitzi 15 out yesterday and came back as dry as I left.We had to cross the ICW.Only trouble was hitting the others wake.Had to throttle down then up slightly but we stayed dry.The only spray we had was caused from the wind and we were doing 25-30.I also took her out in the Gulf it looked flat but the swell were deceiving.That Skiff stays in.No way would I take it out again in the Gulf and risk a sudden change of surf conditions.I just had to test it out for my self since I just bought it.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I had my Mitzi 15 out yesterday and came back as dry as I left.We had to cross the ICW.Only trouble was hitting the others wake.Had to throttle down then up slightly but we stayed dry.The only spray we had was caused from the wind and we were doing 25-30.I also took her out in the Gulf it looked flat but the swell were deceiving.That Skiff stays in.No way would I take it out again in the Gulf and risk a sudden change of surf conditions.I just had to test it out for my self since I just bought it.


Your crazy to take that boat out into the Gulf.  I have had mine in a lot 1-2 ft and you will get wet if you take one over the bow on any boat, or cross wind and your riding parallel to it. Mitzi are great boats, but definetly not one to play around in the Gulf for sure. Even crossing bays I will not do. Not worth it to me. These spray rails are designed to keep that wind  spray from coming up and over.  I have tested it out with some thinner stuff and it worked well.  Matter of fact I didn't get wet at all.  I took them off went trough the same slop got wet.  It was night and day.  It pretty much keeps you dry since it directs the water straight down instead of out and up.  
Like I have said in the past...  I don't care if I get wet, but my wife and kid really do not like it.  They only time I have ever cared is in the winter with a 15 mph wind and its 25 degrees outside.  lol

I always liked my Mitzi and really is a pretty dry ride, but this way it will be much better. 
The spray rails look like this when done;


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I'd want to see pics of that project!
> 
> Might want to think cheaper though.
> Home improvement centers have UV stabilized pvc fascia trim
> in varying dimensions that flex easily and will do the same thing.


Brett which is exactly what I used as my test. I like the way that stuff is and for 12 dollars an 8 foot piece beats 85.00 for the 72"x6"x.075. for sure. I still call it Starboard cause it looks just like it. And if it will hold the 10 year UV warranty I will pull them off and do it again. LOL


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Finished template just have to mount them.  Routed them out of uv resistant pvc for 12 bucks at Lowes.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Are you gonna use 1/4" SS pan head bolts?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Are you gonna use 1/4" SS pan head bolts?


All stainless steel #8x1 with flat washer on both sides lock washer then nut.  1 every 8 inches.  Also 5200 bead on back side. All bolts are ran under the black rail. Then rail insert is replaced so you cannot see the bolts.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks good. Don't forget to report back on how they work.

Also don't forget you boat numbers.


----------



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice job Jbryan. 
Exactly what is the material you used for the spray rail. I have scoured Lowes.com for it but all I come up with is very thin Fascia which would not hold up very well. What you used looks almost identical to Starboard.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Nice job Jbryan.
> Exactly what is the material you used for the spray rail.  I have scoured Lowes.com for it but all I come up with is very thin Fascia which would not hold up very well.  What you used looks almost identical to Starboard.


Thanks man.
So I found it in the molding isle for outside fascia. It is door trim. In both Lowes here I found it in the back. It is made by weather gaurd and it is UV resistant for 10 years. Its PVC material. It routers great. Here is what a couple hours after work today. I routed the entire piece and pulled back the rub rail and stated the bolts. Once I finish the wet test I will pull it off and 5200 the inside as well as the upper lip that touches under the gunnel overhang. Right now it is pretty solid with the bolts, but I like I tend to over engineer it. couple more pics..
bolted under lip








How it looks when rub rail goes back over it








Another view
















THis is the product code for the stuff Im using at Lowes








One piece trimmed one test cut piece


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Like Duck said, you'll have to move your registration decals forward.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Like Duck said, you'll have to move your registration decals forward.


Yeah I know... Ill move them once I get ready to test it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Do they have that stuff in black? Great work man. Looks very nice and hopefully will function well, too!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Those look great! Unless you drop the bow right into a wave those should work well.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Top notch stuff there JB! Well thought out and executed! Are you planning to loctite those bolts or switch to nylocks? Would hate to see you loose hardware.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Top notch stuff there JB! Well thought out and executed! Are you planning to loctite those bolts or switch to nylocks? Would hate to see you loose hardware.


Thanks Gramps!  Yeah when I take them off after the wet test I have loctite for them.  So with flat washer lock washer and loctite I think they will stay pretty good.  I hate those nylon lock nuts if they are small ones it seems that they always are a pain.  I used them on my Minn kota Talon though, but they were 1/2 inch nylon lock nuts so they seem to be a little easier.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Good deal JB. Yeah those 1/4" nylocks are a total PITA especially if you're limited on space, which it appears you are.

Did you use the 1/2" x 4" trim board?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

I believe it is the .75 x 5.5 x 8 trim board. Pretty sure because I only routed off a little over .25 for the under lip of my boat and the existing rivets for the rub rail. You cant see it in the pics, but I had to make a smaller channel for the rivets to ride in. Website sells it for 20.00but the store here has it for 13.99.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Do they have that stuff in black? Great work man. Looks very nice and hopefully will function well, too!


No black or at least I haven't found them.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Those look great! Unless you drop the bow right into a wave those should work well.


Yeah at that point I don't believe any spray rails will work. 
That's the thing about the Mitzi's too. Since it has a 12 degree dead-rise the cutting through chop ain't gonna fly to well. I can put tabs down then the issue was coming over the side rails or a back splash from the bow seemed to fly forward and up. I take it these rails will alleviate the side spray pretty good, but there isn't anything I can do about the bow if I take one nose diving through a wave. I usually slow down pretty good in that kind of chop. It is definitely the side that I am focusing on. More of a wind spray.


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

I know that wind spray your talking about since I have the same skiff.It was a minimal for me.Wife and I were sitting right behind the console.Barely even noticed.I have a 40 four stroke hanging off the rear 214lbs and 12 gal portable fuel up towards the bow 1 battery by the tank as well as battery under CC.I am sure weight distribution has a lot to do with it.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I know that wind spray your talking about since I have the same skiff.It was a minimal for me.Wife and I were sitting right behind the console.Barely even noticed.I have a 40 four stroke hanging off the rear 214lbs and 12 gal portable fuel up towards the bow 1 battery by the tank as well as battery under CC.I am sure weight distribution has a lot to do with it.


It might but mine is setup about the same your more bow heavy than I am. I have same 1 bat up front 6 gal tank 1 bat under console and Etec 40 243lbs off the stern. I myself weigh around 190 with my winter blubber on. lol 
I think that the boats have minimal spray unless it is really blowing and rough chop. I think these will do some good to make a skiff that is around 95% dry to about 99% unless it's crazy rough. Only water tests now this weekend to find out.. I'll report back for sure.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Well Im done except for the wet tests this weekend.  I think they turned out pretty darn good for my first router spray rail project.  Total cost $37.73















































Plus working in the garage after work was a stress reliever.  And its a great way to get your 3 year old out in the driveway hanging with dad.  He loves helping me and he works real cheap singing the clean up song "Everybody do there share clean up clean up everybody do their share"  lol I only had to pay him a couple of pennies and dimes to put in his airplane bank.  haha  
well the true test will come this weekend when I try them out.  WHo knows maybe Mike at Mitzi will want to start putting these on their 15's.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice work. Awaiting your test results. Rich


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks pretty trick to me.....hope they work like you planned!


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool, I can't wait to hear how good they do for ya! I agree, it is fun having the little ones "help"


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought about doing something similar if I redo my skiff. Question, does it cause issues driving in the trailer?


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice job. Looking forward to your results.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I thought about doing something similar if I redo my skiff.  Question, does it cause issues driving in the trailer?


No issues..  So far not a drop of water going over boats wake slowed down but usually something would come over. None yet more tests to come


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Since I have put these on, I must have changed the equilibrium of the planet earth. No crazy wind yet, so I cannot confirm they are going to stop the cross winds wave spray. I have been able to confirm that boat wake splashes running full out do not come into the boat anymore. So far so good. With the little amount of 10-12 knot wind I know for a fact I use to get a little wet or at least you could see it on the gunnels. Now I have not seen it come over at all. 
So far I am quite happy with the outcome.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

[smiley=dighole.gif]

Anyway, I'm wondering how the spray rails were holding up and if you would change anything were you to do it over again. Like would you have made the rails longer, shorter, deeper etc. And is the effort involved worth the spray reduction it provides?

Thanks and Happy New year!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What do you use those trim tabs for


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I have had them on the boat for couple of months now and I can say this about them...

THEY WORK! More than I would have ever dreamed about. It's no wonder some expensive skiffs put them on their boats at times. 

I really don't think I would do anything different at all. The length are perfect for me and the spray I see deflected passes by. We had some good strong wind and chop and I never got wet. For 40 bucks, beer and couple nights in the garage it was the best upgrade I did on a pretty solid little boat. I am very pleased.
@ Permitchaser, not sure what ya meant by that comment unless you were being sarcastic... 

Trim tabs work to and extent, in moving the angle of the boat up, down, left and right. I use all the time as well for out of the whole shot launches as well. Since a Mitzi 15 doesn't have spray rails built in like there big brothers now it doesn't go up and out but down and only down. It has proved to me that it was well worth it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see it worked out for you, sounds like you got a winner there. And you can't beat the price. 

Barbour plastics makes all kinds of extruded spray and rub rails, but naturally they would cost a good bit more than your setup. 

-T


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Been a while with these on the boat and seems they are still going strong.  They have helped more than I ever thought they would.  Best upgrade as of yet except a new boat!  No water splashing up and no issues with hardware.


----------

